# Xxtp



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

So, I was eating some ice cream, you know, enjoying my delicious chocolate-flavored ice cream from the cherished Cold Stone, and the sensation of its coolness in my mouth under the hot scorching sun was indescribably perfect. I see the people staring at my pleased expression as they soak up their sweat with their tongues held out like dogs, drooling at the sight of my precious little chocolate ice cream. I'm supposed to meet with my Chinese professor about my fluctuating grade in a few minutes, but I get distracted by the sight of a shiny little object that............ zzz.

I'm very T. Scored 150% on that, and P is out of the boundary....... but my I and E ends up EXACTLY in 50%, add or take away 5%. N and S, however, is different. I get the S result most of the time (usually between 55~60%) As much as confused and frustrated at myself I was, I looked up and compared Se, Si, Ne, and Ni. I seem to use both Se and Ne at the same time. I asked my closest friends and my family bears for their opinions. They all agreed that I'm Se and Ne-user. I rarely use Si, but Ni seems attractive but I'm not completely sure if I use it often. 

In conclusion to my post, am I a potential candidate for the XXTP? I'm just hella confused, I want to figure out my type to learn more about myself. ISTP, ESTP, ENTP, INTP, XNTP, XSTP, IXTP, EXTP?!?!??!!? or XXTP.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

your description of eating your ice cream sounds very Se.. do you often get absorbed in sensations like that?


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I was going to put an example of my Ne side... but my P wouldn't allow me.


----------



## SubterraneanHomesickAlien (May 16, 2010)

I'm thinking xSTP. Also remember that INTP's do not use Ni, and ISTP's do not use Si (INTP's have Si tertiary and ISTP's have Ni tertiary, but that's not really a reliable way to decide your type). All of the xxTP types use Ne/Se as their information-gathering function and Ti as their decision-making (rational) function.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I just took a new test and got hit in the face with this:

Your Type is
ENTP
Extraverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
56 50 38 33

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

* moderately expressed extravert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed thinking personality
* moderately expressed perceiving personality

---


As I said.. XXTP.. /thread over


----------



## spoonforkknife (Sep 15, 2010)

If you think you might be ENTP check out this thread http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/10674-you-know-youre-entp-when.html

Confirmed my ENTPness for me (not that there was really any doubt)


----------



## Goaty (Jul 23, 2010)

Don't read too much into the tests you take. Tests are only useful for vaguely guiding you in a direction. It's up to you to look into the cognitive functions, self reflect and make the final decision about what type you identify with the most. 

Now, a few tips and thoughts:

ENTPs are frequently titled as the most "introverted extrovert". Keep that in mind when you evaluate your scale of introversion and extroversion. 

Same-direction attitudes (extraverted sensation and intution, introverted sensation and intution, etc.) can _sometimes_ be superficially seen as similar. Keep in mind that your confusion could be the result of not completely understanding one or the other, and since they can seem somewhat similar, you could ultimately be confusing a preference for Se as Ne and vice versa. Do some more research into the differences between the two. A preference for Se _and_ Ne as your dominant function is unlikely.

If you still struggle with identifying what you are dominant in, approach it from a different angle; look for what inferior function you think you use (Se dominance implies an inferior Ni, Ne dominance implies an inferior Si). Granted, if you _are_ an ExTP, examining your inferior function might be difficult, but nonetheless, it could be useful for discerning your type.

Snoop around the respective forums for ENTPs and ESTPs; see which one you feel more at home. Exposing yourself to the different atmospheres will shed some light on which type you are, that is, it definitely helped me when I was trying to figure out my type. 

Good luck!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

You sound like an ESTP to me.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

The most "introverted-extrovert"? I'm sorry, could you elaborate more on that? 

And I may sound like an xSTP, but, trust me.. I get all different kind of ideas flowing into my mind, making connections among things, etc.. and I focus on the future more often than i do present. I think i'm just confusing you and myself


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Coke said:


> And I may sound like an xSTP, but, trust me.. I get all different kind of ideas flowing into my mind, making connections among things, etc..


And...? You are saying this is an un-XSTP trait? Speaking as an ISTP, I make connections among things and discern patterns all the time. 

As the others have said, I recommend research into the cognitive functions. Mingle a little and do some "field work", so to speak. Don't discount XSTP just on that note.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Well you see everyone sees patterns. Youre seeing them, a typical sensor function. But i dont only see a pattern unlike the ISTPs.. this might sound pretty unreasonable but i start wondering about the pattern, getting all these ideas (i read that Ne tends to do that very often) and ive also read Se's description and i would definitely have to agree with it. (btw I read all of the "you know youre an entp or estp when you... ) and i seem to fit both..) but heres the thing: i use the sensing type first and then use the intuition. Does that make sense?? does that mean im an estp? Btw, excuse my grammar errors as im typing thr iphone way


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I suppose the real way to decide if it's sensing or intuition would be to ask yourself whether you are seeing systems or large scale patterns.... and do you recognize how things relate together, or the differences between them?


----------



## Goaty (Jul 23, 2010)

Coke said:


> The most "introverted-extrovert"? I'm sorry, could you elaborate more on that?


Test questions that are determining extroversion and introversion are usually things like _would you prefer to read a book or go out to lunch with some friends _or _are you the life of the party_, etc. While answering yes to these questions could indicate a preference for extroversion, not every extrovert is going to answer in a way stereotypically seen as extroverted by the colloquial definition. I would argue that Fe dominant people and Pe/Fi people will more likely test higher on the extroversion scale than an ExTx because their feeling functions will push them towards social interactions.

ENTPs are considered to be introverted for extroverts because their dominant function doesn't necessarily care about people _and_ their secondary is a thinking function, not a feeling. While Ne can be satisfied with social interactions, that is not the only way to "energize" an Ne dominant. Because of this, when the tests ask _are you the life of the party_ many ENTPs will answer no. There are several that I know who always score as an INTP because of how the questions are asked and many ENTPs' low drive for social/party-like atmospheres and situations. Likewise for ENTJs as their Fi is inferior.

On the other hand, I know some ENTPs who would most definitely answer yes to the party animal question; it all just depends.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Coke said:


> Well you see everyone sees patterns. Youre seeing them, a typical sensor function. But i dont only see a pattern unlike the ISTPs.. this might sound pretty unreasonable but i start wondering about the pattern, getting all these ideas (i read that Ne tends to do that very often) and ive also read Se's description and i would definitely have to agree with it. (btw I read all of the "you know youre an entp or estp when you... ) and i seem to fit both..) but heres the thing: i use the sensing type first and then use the intuition. Does that make sense?? does that mean im an estp? Btw, excuse my grammar errors as im typing thr iphone way


I just don't observe patterns; there's more to it than that. Once I see a pattern, I look for more connections, and I start predicting how those patterns will manifest. As an ISTP, I have Ni as a tertiary function, which can be as strong as my Se. Many ISTPs identify with the NT temperament because of this. 

Every type has a sensing and intuition function. But, it won't be Se and Ne together. It'll either be Se-Ni or Ne-Si. If you are ESTP, you would have Ni, albeit an inferior Ni. If you are ENTP, you would have inferior Si. We still use our inferior functions, but not with the skill as we use our dominant function. In fact, in some cases, the inferior function can seem like anathema to a type. I remember feeling like that towards Fe when I first was studying the functions. It's still my feeling function, but I suck at using it. That's why I suck in many social situations or social traditions. Maybe you should see which function you dislike the most or the one you least understand. That might help you inversely discover your dominant function. 

I would also recommend reading Personality Type by Lenore Thomson; it's the book that introduced me to cognitive functions: Personality Type


----------

